# samsung galaxy s3 battery drain and charging issue



## pritamk (Mar 25, 2013)

i bought my samsung galaxy s3 6 months ago. it was working fine till now.
 four days back i plugged my phone to stock charger when it was at 4% and when i woke up after 10 hrs it was just 20%. THERE was no power outage and the red LED was always on. and while charging if i used phone battery would drain. so just to check if my charger was working fine i charged my friend's phone it worked fine. my brother gave me spare battery and charger. when i charge with new battery and charger the phone charges quickly only when the mobile data is turned off and f mobile data is turned on it takes forever. also now when i use simple apps like whatsapp for chatting i can practically see battery drain at rate of 1% per 2-3 min. ( i had ice cream sandwitch os 
 and after update it was jb 4.1.2 but even after update it has been working fine till four days back) i tried removing battery and putting it in, restarting it and even tried factory reset but in vain. plz help


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 25, 2013)

Even I own an an S3 I all so used to experience the slow charging but not battery drain there is a fix for slow charging my it takes forevever to charge at first now its gone by just changing the USB cable I took my old nokia's USB cable and attached to the charger now its charging hell fast.Changing the cable does the trick BTW im on 4.1.1 
I did not experience any battery issue so far but you can save a very good percentage of the battery by just changing the mobile network mode to GSM if your not on Mobile data and switch off mobile data when not in use.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 26, 2013)

*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2112811

Note 2 and S3 are having same problem!


----------



## dixit8611 (Mar 26, 2013)

pritamk said:


> i tried removing battery and putting it in, restarting it and even tried factory reset but in vain. plz help


Now its right time to head towards service center.


----------



## pritamk (Apr 2, 2013)

dixit8611 said:


> Now its right time to head towards service center.



yes I gave my phone to samsung service centre, explained the guy there my problem. today I got my phone back. he said fault lied with usb port. now the issue of charging is resolved. but the issue of battery drain remains. I couldnt check it at service centre as it was late and the guy said use it for a day and check if phone works. while using I checked the battery details and history. my battery details show the screen is consuming high percentage of battery (about 40 -50%). my display settings are moderate.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2013)

Lol, just wait till the problem comes back


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 3, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Lol, just wait till the problem comes back



Why are you so ANTI Samsung  ? 
You own such a wonderful smartphone and your not happy with it,there is some problem with you


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2013)

Lol, you didn't get the point


----------



## Akshay (Apr 3, 2013)

I had similar problem with my S3. After several visits to service center and online search, I sold it for 2k loss and got iphone 5. My friend did the same with his Note 2. I was using ICS.

Alongwith problems similar to yours, I had call drop issues as well.


----------



## pritamk (Apr 4, 2013)

when i went to sleep last night my phone was 95% charged. when i woke up after 7 hrs it was 88 %. NO CALL was made, no internet usage, no wi fi. is it okay?
also yesterday i used my phone to watch a 40 min episode of tv series. at that time the charge dropped from 70 to 60% . when i use the phone for chatting or browsing drain seems faster. i have 3g and use it in 3g area only. what can be the problem? i m going to take my phone to service centre again but i would like to know the problem so that i can explain the guy there. otherwise he would just reset the phone and give me back
also is there a chance of phone being replaced by samsung?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like you people didnt get the update pushed by samsung for s3. I got mine it is just 28mb update but it has certainly increased my battery life for about 1.5hr xtra on my normal usage. Eralier it was about 9 to 10 hr on single charge now I am getting about 11hr+ battery life for the past 5 days.


----------



## pritamk (Apr 10, 2013)

These are the screenshots of battery history
the steep curves are the time when i used the kindle reader. battery consumption by it is very low but by screen is very high. brightness was about 30%. i didn't play any high end games or watched any HD videos. Just few minutes of whatsapp and 2-3 calls . thats it. GPS, Wifi, Bluetooth, tethering and evrything was off. 
Is it normal. earlier i didnt have this problem


----------

